
Every software engineer should have a blog - hibobbo
http://www.bobbylough.com/2015/06/start-your-own-blog-today.html
======
ecliptik
Github pages didn't show up on my radar until recently, but it's extremely
simple to setup a basic blog using Jekyll.

You get static hosting, a readable DNS name, ability to use a custom DNS
domain name, Github interrogations, and syntax highlighting of code examples
all for free.

[https://help.github.com/articles/using-jekyll-with-
pages/](https://help.github.com/articles/using-jekyll-with-pages/)

~~~
mindyandmork
I agree Github.io page hosting is great

------
075
It seems like a good idea. If every software engineer had a blog we'd all
learn so much!

~~~
hibobbo
I agree. We all take advantage of online communities like StackOverflow but so
few give back

------
mindyandmork
Anyone know if the simple programmer course is any good?

~~~
hibobbo
I went thought it and found it very helpful in improving the quality of my
blog.

------
yongelee
that would be way too many perspectives to read about.

its not like the world is lacking personal blogs

~~~
hibobbo
too many personal blogs yes, but maybe more professional ones. And then those
blogs feed sites like CodeProject.com to make it easier to arrogate and find
the quality content.

